# N.c. Gordon setter x-kate-spent 6 mos.in shelter!!!



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is so beautiful. I can't believe that she was snapped up. Also wondering why they didn't try to foster her out when they saw that she was spending so much time being pass up at the shelter?
This is heartbreaking. I'm so sorry that I didn't live closer or was prepared for a second dog Kate because I'm telling you that we would be hauling ass out of there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

breaks my heart


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

This was posted on the PetFinder forums today:

rec'd the below today... 

Kate is now SAFE! She has a rescue in NY who has found her a family dying to get her. The shelter will be transporting her 18 hrs to CT, but have received NO donations to help with that cost. If you can spread the word.. that would be amazing! The shelter is doing this as a voluntary service to get this girl to safety!!! Donating directly to the shelter over the phone would be best. Speak with Amber the front desk manager. Valley River Humane Society, 828-837-2304. 

Thank you for caring about her. She is special, and is very lucky people have seen that in her.​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Spartan Mom*

Spartan Mom

Thank you for posting the GOOD NEWS!! KATE just GOT TO ME!
I emld. some Gordon Setter Rescues for her.
So glad she has rescue!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I was in tears before I got to the good news!!! I would have taken her in a heartbeat!!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I am sooooo happy to read this about Kate. I hope she has a fantastic life from here on out.


----------

